# FROM 12.2 TO 13.0



## dalpets (Apr 23, 2021)

I have just attempted my first upgrade on a test machine.
After installing the upgrades I get the following message.

'Completing this upgrade requires removing old shared object files.
Please rebuild all installed 3rd party software (e.g., programs
installed from the ports tree) and then run "`/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install` again to finish installing updates'.

I don't have the experience yet to know the commands to remove (1) the old shared object files & (2) to rebuild 3rd party programs installed from the ports tree. There would be few, if any, of the latter.

How do I find out if I have any of these & how do I remove them.

Any help would be appreciated on this optimistic early adventure.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2021)

Run pkg-upgrade(8). That will reinstall everything. After every major version upgrade you must reinstall all your ports/packages. When that's done the third and final `freebsd-update install` will remove all the old 12.x libraries. Until you do that last `install` your 'old' 12.x executable will continue to work. After that last `install` they will stop working.


----------



## diego (Apr 23, 2021)

Maybe a "upgrading FreeBSD from 12.2 to 13.0" link is coming soon in the official web.
Last night I did my first major version upgrade and I did exactly what SirDice said previously  and I have to say that my laptop runs faster on 13.0


FYI: my laptop details --> https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=9cf9861053


----------



## scottro (Apr 23, 2021)

SirDice has a useful write up on the procedure. Rather than finding it each time, I've written it down so I can post it in threads like this. 
I don't think it's been mentioned that when upgrading packages you should use the -f flag to make sure they all get done.
`pkg upgrade -f`









						FreeBSD 13 annoyances?
					

Anybody got any Freebsd 13 annoyances, yet?   BTW, so far, I'm loving 13, so this isn't a knock on the release - it's beautiful. However, things are different and different is... well, different... and often annoying, so I have an example:  One of the first things I noticed with my shiny new...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

